# Horny goat weed???



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I need something to increase my libido. Has anyone tried this? Am having problems finding vegan-friendly sources of it in the UK.


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes I used it in the past for my workouts its not bad stuff tbh


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

how does anyone take the name of this stuff seriously


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

Look at that phrase, "horny goat weed" and ask yourself this question - are you a goat?

Because this was what the herb was originally for. The owner of goat live stock couldn't get his goats to mate regularly until he observed that when they grazed on this weed, they made the goats horny.

Well, the guy must have gotten greedy, or the pharmaceutical companies decided to jump on a band wagon. Using the word "horny" was all they needed for a sell.

I'm highly libidinous, and my boyfriend thought it would be a good idea to try this out for himself.

The results? He was no "hornier" than what he already was. Which is fine as long as he keeps up, we're golden.

He did say that the only thing that the pills did after taking them over a month? they made his orgasms more intense. That was it.

Just go on Amazon.com and look up "horny goat weed reviews".. ignore the "five star" reviews. Mainly because the company has reps or capes posing as customer raving about how after they've taken this "miracle herb" that their hair grew longer, their schlong got bigger, and they've "made it" in the porno business.


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)




----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Were said:


>


Lol!


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

i saw the thread title and couldn't stop giggling to myself


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

Horny Goat Weed is a super herb in my opinion. I like it a lot. Its my favorite next to ashwagandha. Be sure to buy it pure.


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

ingvarnaut said:


> Horny Goat Weed is a super herb in my opinion. I like it a lot. Its my favorite next to ashwagandha. Be sure to buy it pure.


So what are the effects like..?


----------



## ingvarnaut (Oct 15, 2015)

The reason i love horny goat weed is that it si giving me lots of energy while calming me down at the same time. I slept better, ate more food, felt calm and confident. I stopped taking it and immediately felt the effects of stress and adrenaline problems coming back. The Horny Goat Weed in capsules i don't like. I used to take them and feel no significant increase in either energy, muscle or libido. When i started taking ashwaghanda and horny goat weed in leaf form, the effects where rather fast. After my first workout the pump was there for about 6 hours afterwards, just like my diamond cutting erection lol


----------



## CannabisOil (Sep 16, 2015)

Normal weed gets me horny af.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

?


----------

